# 12 volt alt and 6 volt battery



## Ray Adams (Aug 30, 2021)

I got an 8 n parts tractor the man I got it off of said it was his grandfather he died did not know anything about it. It looks like it has an alternator on it but has a 6 volt battery in it,.that does not sound right.. I am new to tractors but ok mech. Thanks Ray


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If the 8N has an alternator, I suspect grandad converted it to 12 V


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

I would carefully inspect everything before assuming anything. There are 6 volt positive and negative ground alternator conversions, especially using the Delco 10SI .
Me, I'd start with that 6 volt battery (good?, bad?, positive or negative ground?). If it has lights, see if they work with the 6v battery. 
Ignition coil hopefully is marked to see what it is. What starter is on it?
If it was running then everything may be ok.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray Adams (Aug 30, 2021)

it has a positive ground on it


----------



## Ray Adams (Aug 30, 2021)

I removed the alt had it checked, its for 6 volt system. I did not know they made 1 wire for 6 volt


----------

